# A heads up on a Pack Goat Conformation thread...



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey All,

I could find a specific conformation thread for Pack Goats in the Conformation Sub-Forum. I would love to have seen something here as a sticky but since there is a Conformation sub-forum. I started one there. Please be kind and generous & contribute to it for us new & potential pack goat enthusiast.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f231/pack-goat-conformation-thread-159016/#post1562717

Thx!

TOU


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

I thought I would Re-post some great info I found on conformation here on this forum as well.

------------------------
Hey All,

An acquaintance of mine runs an actual Goat Packing Outfitting Company, his goats average as much as 1000 miles of high mountain packing each year. He has been doing it for 16 years so I respect his opinions as someone of experience and what he writes coincides with much of what I have read elsewhere as well as my own intuition. Anyway I give full credit to Clay Zimmerman ("The Goat Whisper of High Uinta Pack Goats") as I doubt he would mind me sharing his input.

http://www.highuintapackgoats.com/confirmation.html



> *PICKING A PROSPECT*
> We don't believe the "perfect packgoat" exists. But, there are attributes that you need to be aware of when picking your prospect. If you are a light, weekend packer you will be able to use a goat with some flaws, but the harder you intend to work your goat, the more of the following items you will have to take into consideration.
> 
> *CONFORMATION*
> ...


----------

